# Seneca Spillway



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I am heading to Seneca Lake tomorrow to try fishing behid the dam. I usually do real good on saugeye and walleye behind there. I'll post my results.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I was thinking of trying that this weekend also. I haven't been there in years but I know that is a good spot if the water is up a little. I quit going there when there was so many people getting fined for snagging fish. I didn't snag but felt like I was being watched and couldn't drink a beer and relax.

Good luck maybe I'll see you there Sunday before noon.


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

Very interested in your results guys. I've never fished behind the dam, didn't realize you could actually. Been fishing the main lake the last 6 years from may-oct and really enjoy it! Do most of my spillway fishing at deer creek and hoover, but may have to make an early trip before the camper and I make our way to the main lake. Good luck on the 'eyes!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Well Freak, Didn't see ya at Seneca because I went to Saltfork spillway. There was 2 guys there when I got there, they did no good so they went up to the mouth of the spillway at the dam and I stayed at the west tube close to Wills Creek and fished a couple hours. I couldn't beg a bite, I beat the water to a froth and nothing. Still it beat sitting on the couch and I got home in time to see the race. All in all - good day for this time of year. Oh yea, Saltfork is still covered with ice and it may be a while yet for open water around here.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

The water flow into the spillway was like watching the Daytona 500. I couldnt keep a 1 ounce weight on the bottom. I know there are fish in there I have probably caught 100 saugeye out of there in the last two years. I just wish it was a bit wider though still it has plenty of fish if you are there at the right time with the right bait. I would like to meet someone at seneca or salt fork for some spillway fishing in the upcoming weeks ahead.


----------

